# First Full Face Helmet & Goggles



## dubminion (Dec 1, 2012)

Hello!

I've been riding dirt again this summer, and progressing quickly! But, as I take a lot more risks, and ride with the guys I do, I'm crashing a lot more too. With the recent investment I made in my teeth (from a rather nasty header on my single speed town bike), I'd like to purchase a full face helmet.

I'm primarily a trail rider, but there's some fairly gnarly stuff here in some locations. Plus, I plan on taking some holidays to far more aggressive locales as I continue to progress.

Key features for me are: good ventilation (living in the south, this is very important), moderate weight, cost (I'd like to keep it under $125), and compatibility with goggles (I will purchase some too, for wear with my enduro style helmet as well).

I've done a lot of research, but wanted to turn to the community. I've narrowed the list, and would love your feedback and experiences:

661 Comp Shifted
Fly Default
Demon Zero

Any that I'm missing? 

I can never find good reviews on Demon's stuff, and this helmet is new, but I'm all for recommendations!

Also, I want to get a decent pair of goggles to complement the helmet. I assume the choices are pretty obvious, but would like to know if there are any I should avoid or try.

My LBS doesn't really stock these sort of items, so I'm out of luck trying fitment locally.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

Kali Protectives Savara is $99 Decent ventilation Fiberglass shell 
661 and the fly are polycarbonite shell

Never seen or heard of the demon zero....


----------



## dubminion (Dec 1, 2012)

Demon Zero Fiberglass Full Face Helmet


----------



## dubminion (Dec 1, 2012)

The Kali offering looks decent. Price is good, and fiberglass is a nice bonus.

How does it accept goggles?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

ASTM 1952 is the only helmet standard that actually tests the chin bar of the helmet. If you get anything else, you're assuming it will work.

Based on that the Kali is the only one listing ASTM1952 so that's the one I'd pick.

Personally I'm waiting on the Giro Cipher.


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

The Cipher is twice the price.
For $279 you can get a Kali Avatar that blows away anything from bell or giro and weighs 850 grams 330 grams lighter then the claimed weight of the Cipher


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

El_Duderino said:


> The Cipher is twice the price.
> For $279 you can get a Kali Avatar that blows away anything from bell or giro and weighs 850 grams 330 grams lighter then the claimed weight of the Cipher


Blows Giro away huh? Where are you getting the weights, don't see it their website?
Its not even ASTM1952 certified. Seems you have to give something up to get that lower weight. Even the cheaper 2 Kali's are ASTM 1952.

"ASTM F1952

Abstract

This specification covers performance requirements for helmets used by downhill mountain bicycle riders. Studies have shown higher risk to the head and face for this sport as compared to recreational street riding; hence, this specification requires greater impact protection and provides performance criteria for chin bars on full-face helmets, but does not require full-face helmets. Retention system tests shall be performed before impact testing. The helmet can be impacted anywhere on or above the test line with the curbstone anvil in any horizontal orientation. *The ambient test helmet shall be subjected to the chin bar impact test."

*


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

Got that weight from vitalmtb.
And that helmet does pass ASTM 1952 not sure why their website doesn't show that but the catalog from Interbike does.
So yes I think it blows away any thing from bell or giro

.










TwoTone said:


> Blows Giro away huh? Where are you getting the weights, don't see it their website?
> Its not even ASTM1952 certified. Seems you have to give something up to get that lower weight. Even the cheaper 2 Kali's are ASTM 1952.
> 
> "ASTM F1952
> ...


----------



## dubminion (Dec 1, 2012)

I'd sure love to have the scratch to pay that price for a helmet, but the fact that the Kali helmets have ASTM F1952 certification does certainly mean something. The wife would be much happier knowing that too. 

Thus, I have new criteria for my helmet search.



Any other sub $150 helmets with the same certification that you guys can think of?


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

so it looks to me like Kali has the least expensive ASTM1952 certified helmet the Savara at $99
also the 2nd least expensive ASTM1952 certified helmet the Durgana at $150 (I could be wrong)

Also they have the lightest ASTM1952 Helmet the Avatar 2 @ just 780 Grams (weight from Pink Bike review)
and the 2nd lightest ASTM1952 Helmet the Avatar @ 850 grams (weight from Pink Bike review & Vitalmtb)

And they just showed a helmet the Shiva under 1000 grams that passes DOT, ASTM1952, & CPSC,


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

El_Duderino said:


> so it looks to me like Kali has the least expensive ASTM1952 certified helmet the Savara at $99
> also the 2nd least expensive ASTM1952 certified helmet the Durgana at $150 (I could be wrong)
> 
> Also they have the lightest ASTM1952 Helmet the Avatar 2 @ just 780 Grams (weight from Pink Bike review)
> ...


I don't have the link, but there is a train of thought that you shouldn't be buying DOT helmets. They are designed for impacts at much greater speed thus the shell is harder than you want for biking.


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

TwoTone said:


> I don't have the link, but there is a train of thought that you shouldn't be buying DOT helmets. They are designed for impacts at much greater speed thus the shell is harder than you want for biking.


Well that's a whole new topic that's been beat to death. The idea is that the helmet is so hard that is doesn't absorb the impact its just transfers it.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

El_Duderino said:


> Well that's a whole new topic that's been beat to death. The idea is that the helmet is so hard that is doesn't absorb the impact its just transfers it.


True but you brought up the Shiva with DOT cert, so I pointed it out for the OP.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Specialized has the Dissident Comp @150 MSRP. Its ASTM1952 certified. Comes in at 2.06 lbs.

The raw black is the one I'm picking up. It's also my first full face helmet.


----------



## dubminion (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm now torn between the Kali Savara in gloss black, and the TLD D2 in red.

I like the bold choice of the red TLD, but think I'd have more options for crazy goggles and such with the Savara, plus I'd save about $50 bones.


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

Anybody try a THE Point 5?

Same price as a 661 Comp Shifted but I'm not sure if it's actually better. 

These 2 are currently what I'm looking at for some Enduro™ and DH action. So which one is better??

Posted via Tapatalk


----------



## dubminion (Dec 1, 2012)

I haven't seen one of those THE helmets in the flesh yet either. I was looking at the 661 Comp Shifted, but after reading a bit here and some comments from others, I'm fairly convinced that if I'm going to spend any money on a full face helmet, it should meet the ASTM1952 standard for the chin bar protection. 

It's the whole reason I'm buying a full face helmet... I like my new teeth. The extra price tag is worth it to me, and after talking with the wife, she agrees. She likes to look at these new teeth of mine, and prefers them to be in my head, not littered on some rocks in the woods of central Alabama!


----------



## ColorVoyeur (Jun 13, 2009)

I have a T.H.E. T2 that I absolutely adore. I have a buddy with one as well that can thank it for still having teeth. 

Light, comfortable and quite pretty.


----------



## OnThaCouch (Oct 2, 2010)

Do you know if this one has the ASTM1952 cert? Thanks.



ColorVoyeur said:


> I have a T.H.E. T2 that I absolutely adore. I have a buddy with one as well that can thank it for still having teeth.
> 
> Light, comfortable and quite pretty.


----------



## dubminion (Dec 1, 2012)

So, after much consideration, and shopping, I settled on the Kali Savara. $99 shipped, ASTM1952 certified (good expenditure justification to the wife, as she wants me to keep looking pretty for her), and generally has good reviews. Got it the other day and then part two arrived.

Needed goggles, and snagged two pair of 100% Accuri goggles on eBay brand new.

Going out tomorrow with the new setup, and excited to do so. Review to come shortly behind this post, but for now, here's the two looks. I also have clear lenses for the Day-glo yellow set, but love these lenses. Almost just a slight blue tint to them from the viewer's perspective.

Mountain Biking Photos - Pinkbike

Mountain Biking Photos - Pinkbike


----------



## dubminion (Dec 1, 2012)

So, the review is in.

I love this helmet.

Very light, very comfortable, and surprisingly breathable. 

I don't think it will be too much fun next summer in the blazing hot southern heat, but it vented pretty well all day!

The line of vision was great, and actually having no ability to look down at my front tire was good for me, as it kept me looking forward down the trail.

Unfortunately, I felt invincible. I hope it leads me to make smart decisions, not take stupid risks!

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## OnThaCouch (Oct 2, 2010)

*Lovin' the full face helmet...*

I picked up a 661 EVO Carbon off of Chainlove for $99 and it has been great as well. I have had it out riding for a couple of weeks now and don't feel a need to go back to the non-FF. Now next summer may be a different story :eekster:


----------



## johnydecali (Sep 13, 2013)

Great thread! Full of useful information as I too am looking for my first full faced helmet.


----------

